# être en manque (drogues etc)



## chupi

Justement, comment diriez-vous *être en manque* pour la drogue ou tout autre substance? (amis, sexe, drogue, trou émotionnel... ce registre là)?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Domtom

_tener el mono_


----------



## enbuenromance

Hola, creo entender que te refieres a como se dice en español.
Si ése es el caso, creo que la palabra "*carencia*" es más precisa. 
Se habla de "carencia" afectiva, emocional, etc. Tambien de "carencia de droga"
En el caso de la droga, los síntomas y signos físicos y psicológicos que aparecen ante la falta de droga constituyen el "sindrome de abstinencia".
Sea porque la persona ha decidido voluntariamente dejar o porque "le falte", decimos que "está en abstinencia"
Espero haberte sido útil.
Saludos


----------



## yserien

Coincido con vosotros en cuanto a carencia, no obstante pienso que en términos médicos (por cierto popularizados) "síndrome de abstinencia" es más precisa aun, a mi juicio.Como ha dicho el compañero expresa un cuadro de síntomas, efectos,que quiza carencia, abstinencia,falta no expresan.(Y tampoco el popular "mono)


----------



## GURB

Hola
C'est l'expression que t'a donnée Domtom qui convient.
Pour la drogue: tener el mono/ estar con el mono
Pour le reste:* tener mono de* música/ de ti/ de hablar en español/ de playa etc...e incluso algunos foreros tienen mono de foro cuando se van de vacaciones.
Un saludo


----------



## yserien

Tener el mono : 589.000 entradas en Google. Síndrome de abstinencia : 214.000.Apabullante, gana el mono. Una expresión culta pierde contra una expresión popular, que empezaron a utilizar los propios enfermos y su entorno.


----------



## GURB

Hola Ysérien
_Síndrome de abstinencia_ es perfecto para traducir "état de manque= le syndrome d'abstinence des drogués". Pero no puede servir en sentido figurado para traducir: _être en manque de_ _quelqu'un/ de soleil _etc...Estas expresiones coloquiales tienen su equivalencia en *tener mono de... *(tengo mono de ti/ de sol etc...).
Un abrazo


----------



## enbuenromance

Es interesante cómo estas formas de expresión cambian según las regiones. Voy a informarme un poco más cerca de gente adolescente, pero en general, aún en un lenguaje muy coloquial, En Uruguay -no me animo a generalizar todo el Río de la Plata- no es habitual referirse a la falta de algo por "tener el mono". Por el contrario, decimos "extraño". "Te extraño, extraño mi país, extraño a mis amigos"
Saludos a todos.


----------



## totor

enbuenromance said:


> En Uruguay -no me animo a generalizar todo el Río de la Plata- no es habitual referirse a la falta de algo por "tener el mono". Por el contrario, decimos "extraño". "Te extraño, extraño mi país, extraño a mis amigos"


Podés generalizar porque aquí pasa lo mismo.

Por mi parte, lo que yo nunca me animaría es a decir, por ejemplo, "tengo el mono de vos".

Vaya a saber lo que entenderían mis compatriotas y los de enbuenromance  .


----------



## Nanon

Pueden generalizar bastante más allá del Río de la Plata . Aquí les va un mono hilo del español-inglés.


----------



## totor

Vaya, Nanon, por supuesto yo conocía la expresión tan española de "tener morriña", pero nunca había leído la de "tener el mono" de algo como equivalente a _être en manque_.

Eso sí, siempre me extrañó que no existiera en francés el verbo extrañar  .


----------



## Nanon

Buena acotación, Totor. Ça manque .
Un beso .


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Eso sí, siempre me extrañó que no existiera en francés el verbo extrañar  .


Sí, lo hay, pero es localismo: http://gadinsetboutsdeficelles.blogspot.fr/2006/02/petit-lexique-de-bordeluche-par-miss.html


> *Trouver à dire* : l’équivalent de "I miss him"* = " je le trouve à dire". Très romantique, dit avec un accent bordeluche…


*lo extraño....
Tardé bastante en enterarme de que no era francés estándar


----------



## Nanon

Con razón no lo conocía ...


----------



## totor

Et comment le dirait-on, Paquita ?

Mon amour, je te trouve à dire…


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> Mon amour, je te trouve à dire…



Ah Totor, tu m'émeus !  (falta el smiley enrojeciendo...)

En serio, mira este enlace interesante: http://books.google.fr/books?id=_xb...wAA#v=onepage&q="je te trouve à dire"&f=false

que propone (p 178 /179)
- le temps me dure
- je suis en mal de
- je m'ennuie de
- je m'ennuie après
- je me languis de
- je rêve après

todos localismos ("provincialismes", dice el texto)


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Ah Totor, tu m'émeus !


Mais c'est bien la vérité, ma chère !!!

Par contre:


Paquit& said:


> - je m'ennuie de toi


je l'aime pas.

Je le trouve même désagréable.

Mais ces deux-là, ils sont parfaits…


Paquit& said:


> - je me languis de toi
> - je rêve après toi


----------



## Nanon

_Je me languis de toi,_ ça, je connais et je serais même susceptible de l'utiliser de temps à autre. Ça fait un peu marseillais, mais justement .
Seulement, il est clair que depuis le post 8, on s'est éloigné du manque de drogues (à moins d'être accro à quelqu'un  ?).


----------



## totor

T'as bien raison, Nanon.

Mais quand même, Chupi ne s'est pas borné aux drogues:


chupi said:


> comment diriez-vous *être en manque* pour la drogue ou tout autre substance? (amis, sexe, drogue, trou émotionnel... ce registre là)


----------

